# UTF-8, lokalisointi ja kaaos

## Caper Diaboli

Eli aikomus oli viimeinkin saada koko järjestelmä ymmärtämään UTF-8:aa. Samalla piti jättää kaikki mahdolliset kielivalinnat englanninkieleksi mutta saada ajat ym. suomalaiseen muotoon. Lopputuloksena on se että enää ei toimi skandit oikein Etermissä eikä juuri muuallakaan. Lisäksi ls:n tulostustuksesta saa päänsärkyä kun yrittää tavata tuota söherrystä.

Amarok ei osaa soittaa tiedostoja joiden nimissä on muita kuin ASCII-merkkejä, Files-valikossa sellaiset löytyvät muodossa "Tenhi - VÃ€re" mutta soittaessa niitä ei "löydy".

Osaisiko joku vääntää nuijalle ratakiskosta, että miten nämä saisi säädettyä järkevään kuntoon?

Alla tämänhetkiset locale-asetukset

```

LANG=en_US.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE=fi_FI.UTF-8

LC_NUMERIC="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_TIME=fi_FI.UTF-8

LC_COLLATE="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=
```

```

LC_CTYPE="fi_FI.UTF-8"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="fi_FI.UTF-8"
```

Ja vielä tuo "selkeä" ls-tulostus.

```

drwx------ 50 root root   3624 24.4. 15:26 .

drwxr-xr-x 22 root root    624 24.4. 13:54 ..

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root    152 17.11. 21:39 acpi

-rw-------  1 root root   7118 24.4. 15:01 .bash_history

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    260  2.2.2004 .bash_profile

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    876  2.2.2004 .bashrc

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    184  9.8.2007 .beryl

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    185  9.8.2007 .beryl-managerrc

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    104 10.8.2007 bin

drwx------  4 root root     96  1.12. 15:22 .config

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root     72 10.8.2007 .cpan

-rw-------  1 root root     64  9.4.2004 .cvspass

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root   1696  9.4. 13:02 deps

drwx------  3 root root    168  9.1.2004 Desktop
```

Eli päivämääräkentän formaatti vaihtelee muodosta "dd.mm.yyyy" muotoon "dd.mm. hh:mm" jonka takia päivämääräkentän leveys vaihtelee ja .-tiedostot ovat järjestetty sekaisin muiden joukkoon.

Edit: Amarok ja joukko muita GUI-sovelluksia korjaantui käynnistämällä X uudelleen. Hups.

Mutta tuo ls:n sekavuus on ja pysyy..

----------

## Obi-Lan

Oiskohan siinä semmonen logiikka, että se näyttää vuosiluvun vain viimevuoden ja sitä vanhempien tiedostojen perässä.

----------

## Caper Diaboli

 *Obi-Lan wrote:*   

> Oiskohan siinä semmonen logiikka, että se näyttää vuosiluvun vain viimevuoden ja sitä vanhempien tiedostojen perässä.

 

Siltä se vaikuttaa tosiaan.

Kysymys onkin, että miksi ihmeessä? Minä en näe tuosta mitään hyötyä, ainoastaan haittaa kun ei tuo päiväyskenttä pysy vakiopituisena...

----------

## Obi-Lan

Jaa-a, debian listailee samassa formaatissa, niin kyllä se on jonnekin localeihin määritelty.

----------

## tmr

Jeb jeb, rikottu on. LC_TIME="en_US.UTF-8" antaa järkevän ulostuksen näköjään nykyisin.

----------

